# CX2510



## FAS Kioti (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a CX-2510 HST. If anyone has any issues or discussions on this tractor, I would welcome dialog. 
Thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I have not ever had that exact model but I have had a CS 2410 which is a very similar model and I currently have a 2021 CK3510....I am not a "Kioti Guru" but I do have a lot of knowledge on the newer Kioti models and the local Kioti dealer is a friend of mine so, what are you needing to know about the CX-2510?


----------

